# Allumer MBP sans touche allumage !? + pb échange DD Lion ;-(



## hrsg (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un peu de bière à tomber sur mon MBP, côté droit (superdrive, bouton allumage). Il a été aussitôt retourné, essuyé et éteint. Le lendemain j'ai voulu le redémarrer... sans succès... Rien ne se passe, pas un bruit, pas un signe de vie 
Je l'ai entièrement démonté, il n'y a aucune trace de liquide. Je me dis que c'est peut-être la touche d'allumage qui a grillée ?! Je l'ai démonté également et brossé avec de l'éther mais ça n'a rien changé...

*Sauriez-vous comment démarrer un MacBook Pro sans appuyer sur la touche de démarrage ?*

Autre problème en parallèle, j'ai voulu mettre mon disque dur de 750Go avec Lion (à jour) dans un autre MBP : démarrage lent, utilisation impossible, la souris bouge de façon saccadée, quand je clique il faut au moins une minute pour que ça réagisse, je n'ai réussis à rien faire (même pas lancer une application ou vider la corbeille).
Ce MBP de remplacement n'étant sous Lion et plus vieux que le miens, j'ai essayé avec un autre plus récent que le miens, entièrement mis à jour sous Lion, mais je rencontre le même problème...
J'ai donc décidé de réinstallé via un petit cmd-R au démarrage (après avoir démarré en mode sans échec, vérifié le disque qui est ok et réparé les autorisations...). La réinstallation s'est bien passée mais toujours le même problème, c'est totalement inutilisable... Je suis perdu !

Merci d'avance pour vos pistes...
Bonne journée,
Harold


----------



## M2oSa (11 Avril 2012)

Plop 

Si t'as un old Macbook

1/ Enlever la batterie 
2/ Brancher l'adapteur 
3/ Remettre la batterie

Ca devrait le faire booter


----------



## hrsg (11 Avril 2012)

C'est un MacBook Pro 2009 Core2Duo avec batterie interne.
J'ai évidemment débranché puis retranché la batterie...


----------



## renan35 (13 Avril 2012)

sur certains macbook (les 13 et 15 anciennes générations) il y a des points de démarrage sur la carte mere.

mais sur les macbook récents je ne sais pas où c'est. il  y a parfois le symbole interrupteur d'inscrit sur la carte mere (1 rond ouvert avec une barre verticale vers les haut).


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

hrsg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *J'ai eu un peu de bière à tomber sur mon MBP, côté droit (superdrive, bouton allumage). Il a été aussitôt retourné, essuyé et éteint. Le lendemain j'ai voulu le redémarrer... sans succès... Rien ne se passe, pas un bruit, pas un signe de vie *
> c'est totalement inutilisable... Je suis perdu !
> ...



Slt

cela ne t'es pas venu à l'esprit que ton MBP pouvait être ...... Mort?

il faut pas bcp pour qu'un MBP crève! 
c'est bien d'avoir essayer de le nettoyer etc etc mais il suffit qu'il est eu un choc (électrique) lors du contact avec le liquide alors c'est dead

j'ai une amie qui a fait tombé du café (2 ou 3 gouttes pas plus dessus les touches et que ça, ça a permis de griller la CM donc bon .....


----------



## esimport (15 Avril 2012)

effectivement, ça sent la carte-mère et / ou le clavier à remplacer
il existe des "pads" de démarrage, qu'il faut court-circuiter avec un tournevis plat
ces points de soudure se situe sur la carte-mère d'un macbook pro, à côté du connecteur du clavier





cela permet de tester le clavier, si celui-ci est en défaut

mais il faut pour cela que la carte-mère soit alimentée (que dit le connecteur magsafe, est-il orange lorsque la batterie est chargée ??)

si la carte-mère ne démarre pas, alors il y a de grande chances pour qu'elle soit en court-circuit, et il faudra alors la réparer voir ici:
http://esimport.fr/tuto/


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

:mouais: c'est pas un "tuto" c'est de la pub? nan? :mouais:


----------

